# So glad I quit driving, now they are letting PAX play DJ via spotify



## Bmateo (Sep 5, 2014)

I just read an article where Uber and Spotify are partnering so that PAX can control music from backseat. The one and ONLY time I did that, some dunk-ass fool nearly blew my sub-woofer, I vowed never to admit again that I had an auxilary input. Now it will be part of the seemless app, so you either have to let them control your music, or take another hit on your rating.

Sooooooo glad I don't drive for these heartless bastards anymore.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

wow that's F'ed up.


----------



## drivernotfound (Nov 5, 2014)

Bmateo said:


> I just read an article where Uber and Spotify are partnering so that PAX can control music from backseat. The one and ONLY time I did that, some dunk-ass fool nearly blew my sub-woofer, I vowed never to admit again that I had an auxilary input. Now it will be part of the seemless app, so you either have to let them control your music, or take another hit on your rating.
> 
> Sooooooo glad I don't drive for these heartless bastards anymore.


"Its not loud enough / you didn't let me blow out your speakers and/or ears! One star!"


----------



## Uberslave (Nov 7, 2014)

Can I refuse to let them play music that contains racist vocabulary ? Like ***** ( am African )


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Uberslave said:


> Can I refuse to let them play music that contains racist vocabulary ? Like ***** ( am African )


Uber doesn't really do "official policies". Do whatever you want, and hopefully you won't get deactivated.


----------



## Uberslave (Nov 7, 2014)

Yes they do silent executions .let the lynch mob do the dirty deed. Uber is messing with so many peoples life.They better watch out.karma is a *****.the punks ass ex military old head they hire as a security at their weekly office meet won't be any help when someone freaks out and do something crazy.their are so many people mad at uber (including me) and some that are suicidal (not including me)


----------

